# Lumières Art Show



## Allegra (Jul 15, 2020)

It is not the same as seeing the great masters' brushstrokes firsthand, but not everyone has the opportunities to go to famous museums. And this kind of show has it's own advantages, it is fascinating, larger than life, entertaining and educational. I don't think Klimt or Monet would have minded at all. As for Van Gogh, he'd be thrilled. 









						Famous Paintings Go on Show, Without a Canvas in Sight (Published 2020)
					

The French company behind flashy digital shows of Klimt, Klee, van Gogh and others is bringing fine art to a mass audience. And it’s turning a profit.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## CTRandall (Nov 5, 2020)

Just saw this. We get a lumiere show nearby every other November but it's nowhere near this level. It would be great to see, given the chance.


----------

